# رجاء طلب مجموعة من رسومات الفكتور المغلق



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

الرجاء لكل من لديه مجموعة من الفيكتور الخاصة بالقص من الارابسك و تسمى بالفيكتور المغلق 

و ذلك لتطبيقها عى قص البلازما مثل هذا الفكتور متلا 





[/url][/IMG]

بحيت يحافض على الشكل بعد عملية القص و شكرا


----------



## ابو بحـر (11 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي شوقي انا رح برفعلك مجموعة و برسلك الرابط


----------



## chawkiz (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا صديقي


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
ان شاء الله قريبا ارفع لك ما طلبته
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## chawkiz (16 مايو 2011)

salah_design قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> ان شاء الله قريبا ارفع لك ما طلبته
> تقبل تحياتي



شكرا اخي صلاح ان شاء الله تكون فهمتني 

فا المطلوب هو انواع فيكتور فرام تكون قابلة للقص و تحافض على شكلها مثل الصورة التي ادرجتها 

و شكرا


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (16 مايو 2011)

عمل جميل ياريت ترفع لنا اشياء زى ده
ربنا يعينك اخى صلاح


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي شوقي جرب هذا الرابط و على كل حال كل الملفات يجب ان تعدل عليها قبل تشغيلها 
http://gfxcool.com/vector/133915-aridi-arabesque-borders-vectors.html
هذا الموقع ممكن تحمل منه كل الاجزاء تورينت و برنامج التحميل ممكن تحمله من نفس الصفحة 
http://www.kat.ph/aridi-vector-clipart-collection-ndemonoid-egypt-t2486528.html
توجد هنا مجموعة من الفيكتورات للنقش العربي 
تحياتي لك


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

chawkiz قال:


> شكرا اخي صلاح ان شاء الله تكون فهمتني
> 
> فا المطلوب هو انواع فيكتور فرام تكون قابلة للقص و تحافض على شكلها مثل الصورة التي ادرجتها
> 
> و شكرا


الشكر لله اخي
نعم فهمتك وان شاء الله في اقرب وقت رح ارفع لك الملفات وان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائدة المرجوه


----------

